# Shimano Stradic 4000XG



## Gismor123 (17. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß das es jetzt schon das zweitet Thema inerhalb einer woche von mir ist aber ich wurde aus aus Bedinungsanleitung und Internet nicht schlau.;+#c. Es geht um das tolle Thema Rollen wartung. Ich wollte wissen wo ich über all öl auf meine oben genannte Rolle machen muss/sollte. Ich hab es zwar schon gemacht bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das richtig gemacht habe #c.Ich habe in die Vermeintliche Wartungsöffnung 2Tropfen Öl gemacht. Ich habe die Schraube links unterhalb der Kurbel rausgedreht und dort den Tropfen reingemacht. Ist das die Wartungsöffnung?#q Falls nein wo ist sie und ist es schlimm das ich da 2 Tropfen öl reingemacht habe. Zusätzlich habe ich noch öl auf die Achse gegeben. Danke schon mal im Vorraus und sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Gismor123 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Ich hätte vielleicht noch "wartung" in die überschrift schreiben sollen


----------



## Rannebert (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Ich besitze zwar keine Shimanorolle mit Wartungsöffnung, trotzdem ist mir schleierhaft, zu welchem Sinn die jemals von den Ingenieuren erdacht wurde.
In meiner Welt gehört in das Getriebe Fett. Öl hat da nicht viel zu suchen, schlimmstenfalls vermischt sich Öl und Fett und verharzt, normalerweise wird es sich aber aus meiner Erfahrung heraus eher mischen und das Fett deutlich dünnflüssiger machen. Das sorgt dann zu einer unglaublichen Schmiererei ums Getriebe, weil das Fett dann dazu neigt nicht mehr so toll da zu haften, wo es sein und bleiben sollte.
Öl gehört maximal an die Kugellager, auch wenn dort einige auf weiches Fett schwören.

Aber wenn Du den Getrieberaum nicht übermässig mit Öl bedacht hast, dann wird da vermutlich nicht viel passieren. Bei den Rollen heute auf dem Markt kann man sowieso froh sein, wenn man Fett in erkennbarer Menge im Inneren findet. So eine Rolle läuft schliesslich viel leichter im Laden, wenn da kein oder nur extrem wenig Fett im Getriebe ist, nur macht sich der Umstand dann nach kurzer Zeit im Gebrauch auch spür- und hörbar bemerkbar.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Also ich besitze eine Shimanorolle mit Wartungsöffnung, eine Biomaster welche nun seit 4 Jahren benutzt wird und außer gelegentlichen Öltröpfchen bisher keine Wartung bekam.
Die Rolle läuft nach wie vor gut!
Allerdings öle ich auch die Achse, Kurbelansatz, sowie die beweglichen Teile an Rotor und Schnurfangbügel.
Am Schnurlaufröllchen befindet sich ein winziges Loch und ich bilde mir ein, auch dort gehört Öl rein, also öle ich auch da.
Zuviel Öl am Getriebe ist eigentlich nicht möglich, weil es einfach rauslaufen wird.
Die Rollen sind ja nicht zu 100% dicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Wollebre (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Moin Jürgen,

so ist das mit dem kleinen Loch gedacht.
In einr ruhigen Minut entnehme mal alle Teile vom Schnurlauf, reinigen und wieder einsetzen. Dann quetsche Öl durch die Öffnung (Spritze mit vorn flach geschliffener Kanüle). Dann schreib mal wo das Öl überall hin gekommen ist. Würde mich jedenfalls wundern wenn du nicht zum gleichen Ergebnis kommst wie ich als ich das getestet habe. 

@Rannebert

oh wie wahr. Da können sich die meisten Hersteller die Hände reichen. Vielleicht sammeln wir mal Öle und Fette und spenden das den notleidenden Herstellern.... aber beim Händler im Laden müssen die ja ohne Widerstand kurbeln....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Genau so geht das, im Laden und out-of-the-box laufen die erstmal schön, nach einem Nachmittag mit wenigstens einigen gerupften großen Krautbündeln ist die Schmierung dann "wech". 

Betrifft aktuell alle Rollen und Preislevel, wer was dagegen tut, hat sehr viel schöneres Laufen auch nach dem ersten harten Rollenangeltag, und hat viel länger was von den Rölleken! #6

Für den ersten Fix und Notfall kann man Öl impfen - Injektionsspritze ist mein Werkzeug. Aber richtig geschmiert und für lange Zeit geht anders, zerlegen aufschrauben tut notwendig.


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Ok aber war es denn jetzt die Wartungsöffnung wo ich das Öl reingemacht habe


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Ich schubs das mal ins Bastelforum, wo die "Schrauber" unterwegs sind..


----------



## Wollebre (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Shimano hat ein eigenes Sprühfett. Damit kann man mit gut Glück das Pinion, Hinterseite des Zahnrads und wenn man das Sprühröhrchen umbiegt auch den Worm Shaft mit Fett benetzen. Nur wird das Fett nicht in D verkauft. Denke hängt damit zusammen das die Dosen unter die Gefahrgut Regelung fallen und der Import von Japan nach D daher recht teuer wird. 
www.amazon.com/Shimano-genuine-Maintenance-Grease-SP-003H/dp/B01MAXDNAE

Ab der Stella SW-B Serie (die schwarzen Rollen) verzichtet Shimano auf die Wartungsöffnung.  

Öl auf das Getriebe ist kontraproduktiv wie Rannebert schon richtig beschrieben hat. Auf ein Getriebe gehört nur ein gutes Fett. Wer im Salzwasser angelt sollte unbedingt ein Marinefett nehmen. Nur das verhindert sicher Korrosion. Die Konsistenz sollte dem Durchzugsvermögen einer Rolle angepaßt sein um noch weich kurbeln zu können. Fett welches für eine 10000er richtig ist, ist für eine kleine 1000er meist zu fest. Wer auch in kalter Jahreszeit angelt sollte im Datenblatt des Herstellers den Einsatzbereich nachlesen!
Bis zu welcher Temperatur das Fett in den eigenen Rollen geschmeidigt bleibt und die Rolle sich noch weich kurbeln läßt, kann man selbst testen. Die Rolle für 2-3 Stunden in den Kühlschrank oder 1/2 bis eine Stunde in den Froster legen.
Wenn die Rolle schwer kurbelt, liegt es nicht immer nur am Getriebefett, sondern auch am Fett in den Kugellagern. Dann bleibt meist nur übrig die Lager gegen offene zu wechseln und mit ein paar Tropfen Winteröl zu behandeln.


----------



## Nick94 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Hi, 

dass in die Verzahnung kein Öl sondern Fett kommt stimmt. Öl kommt wenn nur an die Kugellager.

Auf Youtube gibt es ein Video von Okuma, wo man gut sehen kann wo Öl und wo Fett dran kommt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWpOaD3fbRE

Aber aufgepasst! Rolle auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammenbauen ist wenn man das noch nie gemacht nicht so einfach. Ich habe schon öfter eine Rolle auseinander gebaut, trotzdem habe ich eine Rolle von Spro nicht wieder vernünftig zusammen bekommen. Weiß bis heute nicht wo es dran liegt. Das große Antriebsrad schleift obwohl alle Distanzscheiben an richtiger Stelle sind. Also ist beim Auseinanderbauen immer ein gewisses Risiko dabei.


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Ok aber ich weiß immernoch nicht ob es die Wartungsöffnung war wo ich öl reingemacht habe. In der Anleitung steht ganz deutlich das in die wartungsöffnung öl kommt.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...i=Pp5_WPvrDcq1UZvBjZAG&tbm=isch&client=safari

Dises öl hab ich werwendet

http://www.shimanofishnetwork.de/prostaff/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/ûL-1.1.jpg

Hier sieht man auch ganz deutlich, dass da Öl reingemacht wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Du hast die richtige Öffnung getroffen, wenn du die auf dem Bild gezeigte (Plastik) Schraube
zuvor aufgeschraubt hast!

Jürgen


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Es war eine Sechskant metall schraube


----------



## fishingphil89 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Was verwenden ihr denn für Fett?  Muss das ein spezielles Fett für Rollen sein?  
Gruss


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=2b3628-1484767165.jpg

Da seht ihr noch mal das verwendete Loch bei meier Rolle


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Also ich habe mir gerade Bilder von deiner Rolle angeschaut und konnte keine Wartungsschraube entdecken, nur Gehäuseschrauben mit Innensechskant.
Ich denke daher diese hat überhaupt keine Wartungsöffnung mehr?

Jürgen


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Ah ok aber weiß jemand ob das Öl durch die (falsche) Öffnung trotzdem ins innere der Rolle gekommen ist bzw. Wo hin sonst und ob das (negative) Folgen hat. Also wenn ich meien Rolle Fetten/Ölen will dann nur mit auseinander bauen oder wie?


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Achso danke nochmal für deine Einsetzungsvermögen und deine Mühe mir zu helfen bis jetzt @Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Du hast die Rolle doch sicherlich als Ersatz für die Twinpower, welche eingeschickt wurde, gekauft?
Wenn ja, dann ist da Garantie drauf, schon alleine deshalb würde ich es unterlassen daran rum zu schrauben!
Die Garantie verfällt dann nämlich, wenn die Shimanskis feststellen, da wurde dran geschraubt!
Das bischen Öl im Schraubloch wird schon kein Unheil anrichten.

Jürgen


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Nein die stradic hab ich schon ein Jahr an meiner absolut zum Hecht/Zander fischen die Twin Power hab ich an der illex ashura zum barsch angeln(twitchen/micro-/skirtedjigs)


----------



## Rannebert (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Da hast Du wirklich eine, der vermutlich drei vorhandenen Gehäuseschrauben rausgedreht und das Schraubloch geölt.
Da  kannst Du getrost aufhören Dir Gedanken drüber zu machen, das muss man  bei den meisten Rollen schon mit Druck fluten, damit da grössere Mengen  in den Innenraum gelangen.

Also alles gut.






fishingphil89 schrieb:


> Was verwenden ihr denn für Fett?  Muss das ein spezielles Fett für Rollen sein?
> Gruss



Ich denke, mein Fett wird für schmunzeln sorgen:

Fernschreiber Motorenfett tropenfest vom VEB RFT Gerätewerk Karl-Marx-Stadt 

Säurefrei und ein wenig fester als das Standardfett was so normal für die Rollen genommen wird. Aber ich mags schon, wenn meine Rollen etwas satter laufen. Dazu ein einfaches Feinmechanker- oder Nähmaschinenöl, mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich denke daher diese hat überhaupt keine Wartungsöffnung mehr?



Richtig Jürgen,ist ne FK

Und die hat diese lustige Endoskopieöffnung nicht mehr.

Bei den Stradic's gabs Easy Maintenance nur bis FJ und FA Ci4+




Gismor123 schrieb:


> Ah ok aber weiß jemand ob das Öl durch die (falsche) Öffnung trotzdem ins innere der Rolle gekommen ist



Hast nur das Gewinde geölt




Gismor123 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meien Rolle Fetten/Ölen will dann nur mit auseinander bauen oder wie?



Zum Fetten zerlegen..ist ohne  Rollentechn.Erfahrung aber nicht zu empfehlen.

Hat sich ohne Plan nämlich schnell 
kaputtgepflegt.


----------



## Gismor123 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Ok Vielen Dank Peter!


----------



## Allrounder90 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*



fishingphil89 schrieb:


> Was verwenden ihr denn für Fett?  Muss das ein spezielles Fett für Rollen sein?
> Gruss


Das bezweifle ich ganz stark. Schließlich handelt es sich um eine Rolle und nicht um einen Hochdrehzahlmotor [emoji16] [emoji16]

Ich habe noch von meinem Rennrad ein Shimano Lagerfett aus der Tube. Das eignet sich auch gut, da es sich durch seine konsestenz echt gut verteilen lässt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Bestimmte Eigenschaften sind aber immer wichtig: 
- Langzeitstabilität, damit man nicht jedes Jahr eine Totalentfettung und Totalsäuberung machen muss.
- Resistenz gegen starke Temperaturschwankungen und (kondensierende) Feuchtigkeit, denn den Kontakt kann man beim Angeleinsatz nicht vermeiden.
- Bei Salzwasserangelei dann noch die Salzwasserstabilität.


----------



## Stephan25 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Richtig Jürgen,ist ne FK
> 
> Und die hat diese lustige Endoskopieöffnung nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich hält es Shimano nicht für nötig, die zur Rolle passende Beschreibung beizulegen. Ist selbst bei der Twin Power der Fall!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## KxKx2 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic 4000XG*

Mann oh Mann,

 Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten#d

 Ich würde doch keine neue Rolle aufschrauben, dann ist die Garantie doch gleich futsch:c
 Wenn ich eine Gehäuseschraube nicht  von einer Wartungsschraube unterscheiden kann, würde ich bei dieser hochwertigen Rolle, eigenständige Wartungsarbeiten unterlassen:m


----------

